# Yeah, it was always about your health



## squatting dog (Feb 8, 2022)

*Pfizer, one of the world's largest 'big pharma' brands, expects to bring in up to $102 billion in revenue in 2022 -  a new record.*
*The company's revenue in Q4 doubled in 2021 when compared to the previous year, with vaccine sales alone accounting for half of earnings.*
*Pfizer expects to bring in $32 billion in 2022 off of vaccine sales alone as company hopes to continue booster campaign.*
*Paxlovid, the company's new antiviral Covid pill, is expected to bring in $22 billion in revenue as well. *
*And that's just one pharma company... Always follow the money. *


----------



## Jeni (Feb 8, 2022)

CNN Medical Expert Actually Says It Out Loud: 'The Science Has Changed'​Dr. Leana Wen, former head of Planned Parenthood turned CNN medical analyst, told anchor John Berman on Monday the reason why now is a good time for COVID-19 restrictions to be rolled back is because "the science has changed."

Science changed but i thought it was settled and Fauci has not come out to tell us........   read a few articles on this Dr Wen never said what changed ... my guess is the sentiment that Changed and they cannot keep the same old ..."cause we said so " going.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 8, 2022)

Share in the wealth, invest in the companies!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 8, 2022)

Yup, I'm sure that Pfizer, Moderna, and J&J have all padded their profits by supplying these Covid vaccines.  However, comparing the costs of these vaccines....to the costs of the hospitalizations they have prevented....likely makes these vaccines a real bargain.  It appears that the costs of one of these shots is in the neighborhood of $25.  Compare that to the thousands of dollars a victim of Covid will run up in just a few days in a hospital.


----------



## suds00 (Feb 9, 2022)

that's capitalism. if you make a product which saves lives you'll make a profit.


----------



## spectratg (Feb 9, 2022)

Jeni said:


> CNN Medical Expert Actually Says It Out Loud: 'The Science Has Changed'​Dr. Leana Wen, former head of Planned Parenthood turned CNN medical analyst, told anchor John Berman on Monday the reason why now is a good time for COVID-19 restrictions to be rolled back is because "the science has changed."
> 
> Science changed but i thought it was settled and Fauci has not come out to tell us........   read a few articles on this Dr Wen never said what changed ... my guess is the sentiment that Changed and they cannot keep the same old ..."cause we said so " going.


I sympathize with your point of view, but there was also a poor choice of words on the part of the medical expert.  Having been a scientist myself for 54 years (in a much different field), when a large amount of data has been accumulated, doctors and scientists and computers review and analyze it thoroughly.  It may take a while, but eventually a qualified conclusion can be reached, which is never 100% accurate and may still have a minority of opinions who disagree.  Fast forward a year or two, and an even larger set of data has been accumulated.  The review and analysis may now lead to a somewhat different conclusion, again with differing viewpoints and interpretations.  I would say that the COVID-19 data that has been compiled over more than 3 years, worldwide, is probably one of the largest data sets ever.  Also recall that everyone who gets the disease can have much different reactions.  Two data points are meaningless; several hundred million can lead to some answers.  The science hasn't changed, but a larger data set over an extended period of time has been compiled and a new qualified conclusion reached.  Hope that makes sense?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 9, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Yup, I'm sure that Pfizer, Moderna, and J&J have all padded their profits by supplying these Covid vaccines.  However, comparing the costs of these vaccines....to the costs of the hospitalizations they have prevented....likely makes these vaccines a real bargain.  It appears that the costs of one of these shots is in the neighborhood of $25.  Compare that to the thousands of dollars a victim of Covid will run up in just a few days in a hospital.


Excellent point as usual, thanks.  Of course pharmaceutical companies are going to earn higher profits during a deadly worldwide pandemic, what is so hard about that for some people to understand?  Sounds to me like the Covid deniers and anti-vaxxers are just hungry to complain about another nothingburger.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 9, 2022)

suds00 said:


> that's capitalism. if you make a product which saves lives you'll make a profit.


All for-profit corporations are in it for the profit, be it big pharma or other.  Coca-Cola and Pepsi both manufacture soda products that often contribute to obesity and many health issues because of the high sugar content of their beverage.  Apple makes mega profit from the sale of their Apple products, often crushing the competition and monopolizing the market.  Same goes for Amazon.  I can go on with many other brands.  But no one seems to go after them; only big pharma gets to be the whipping boy every single time.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 9, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Yup, I'm sure that Pfizer, Moderna, and J&J have all padded their profits by supplying these Covid vaccines. However, comparing the costs of these vaccines....to the costs of the hospitalizations they have prevented....likely makes these vaccines a real bargain. It appears that the costs of one of these shots is in the neighborhood of $25. Compare that to the thousands of dollars a victim of Covid will run up in just a few days in a hospital.


Yeah, my son spent the $25 to get jabbed

Only cost for us was $2800 to have him cremated

Bargains are out there


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 9, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, my son spent the $25 to get jabbed
> 
> Only cost for us was $2800 to have him cremated
> 
> Bargains are out there


@Gary O' Bargains?  It sounds like the crematorium is a for-profit business.  Nothing new.


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 9, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Yup, I'm sure that Pfizer, Moderna, and J&J have all padded their profits by supplying these Covid vaccines.  However, comparing the costs of these vaccines....to the costs of the hospitalizations they have prevented....likely makes these vaccines a real bargain.  It appears that the costs of one of these shots is in the neighborhood of $25.  Compare that to the thousands of dollars a victim of Covid will run up in just a few days in a hospital.


@Don M. The vaccine was made available to all US residents by the Federal government for $0.  If one paid $25, the government subsidized a share of the cost.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 9, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


> Bargains? It sounds like the crematorium is a for-profit business. Nothing new.


I was being facetious 

My son died 4 days after getting the Moderna vax


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 9, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I was being facetious
> 
> My son died 4 days after getting the Moderna vax


@Gary O' Sorry to hear it.  Was the Moderna vaccine the cause of death, according to the autopsy?


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


> @Don M. The vaccine was made available to all US residents by the Federal government for $0.  If one paid $25, the government subsidized a share of the cost.



Yes, the vaccines Are free to the recipients....the government is covering the costs to the drug companies.  I mentioned the $25 cost....to the government...as being quite low, compared to the costs of most other prescription drugs....and a Small Fraction of what the hospitalization costs are to those who get ill from this virus.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 9, 2022)

Jeni said:


> CNN Medical Expert Actually Says It Out Loud: 'The Science Has Changed'​Dr. Leana Wen, former head of Planned Parenthood turned CNN medical analyst, told anchor John Berman on Monday the reason why now is a good time for COVID-19 restrictions to be rolled back is because "the science has changed."
> 
> Science changed but i thought it was settled and Fauci has not come out to tell us........   read a few articles on this Dr Wen never said what changed ... my guess is the sentiment that Changed and they cannot keep the same old ..."cause we said so " going.


In that conversation I think Dr Wen just tossed out what's basically become a hashtag, the science has changed. When it was originally used, that person (don't remember who) meant that science had devolved into more a group-think field than a field open to different approaches, directions, and possibilities. 

In my opinion, that's been an issue going way back to ancient times when a scientist could literally be burned alive for some outlandish idea, like that the earth orbited the sun and not vice-versa.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 9, 2022)

MMinSoCal said:


> Was the Moderna vaccine the cause of death, according to the autopsy?


No autopsy
He was physically healthy as a horse
He was, however, on some heavy duty meds for his schizophrenia
Moderna and I had some chats

Bottom line, those vaxxes are experimental, and should have never been released before proper testing

No more questions

I need to hit the heavy bag for awhile


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 9, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> No autopsy
> He was physically healthy as a horse
> He was, however, on some heavy duty meds for his schizophrenia
> Moderna and I had some chats
> ...


@Gary O' Yes, sir!


----------



## win231 (Feb 9, 2022)

suds00 said:


> that's capitalism. if you make a product which saves lives you'll make a profit.


How 'bout if the product does not save over 900,000 lives?


----------



## Don M. (Feb 9, 2022)

win231 said:


> How 'bout if the product does not save over 900,000 lives?


Had these vaccines not been developed, and rushed into production, the U.S. death toll would have probably been in the multiple millions by now.  The overwhelming number of those who have died were either Not vaccinated, or had other health issues that contributed to their deaths.

https://www.deseret.com/coronavirus/2021/8/10/22618163/covid-deaths-vaccinated-data-how-many-die

The above reference is just one of many that can be found which demonstrates the value of getting vaccinated.


----------



## win231 (Feb 9, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Had these vaccines not been developed, and rushed into production, the U.S. death toll would have probably been in the multiple millions by now.  The overwhelming number of those who have died were either Not vaccinated, or had other health issues that contributed to their deaths.
> 
> https://www.deseret.com/coronavirus/2021/8/10/22618163/covid-deaths-vaccinated-data-how-many-die
> 
> The above reference is just one of many that can be found which demonstrates the value of getting vaccinated.


I wouldn't expect the CDC to say anything different.
We can't expect them to say, _"The vaccines we've been pushing on everyone aren't doing much." _


----------



## Devi (Feb 9, 2022)

I dunno. My husband and I had Covid. So did, according to my mother-in-law, _many _others. This was before the vaccine. And we're alive.

There are also many who have been injured by the vaccines; just search for "vaccine injuries":
https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffsb&q=vaccine+injuries&ia=web

But, I'm not going to argue it. Y'all believe what you want.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2022)

Right on, Devi!  And I choose to believe what science tells us, not the ranting of tin-horn politicians.


----------



## suds00 (Feb 10, 2022)

many had covid -19 and didn't die prior to the vaccine .more people who had covid-19 and were vaccinated   didn't get seriously ill or die


----------



## Devi (Feb 10, 2022)

I should add that neither my husband nor I got seriously ill at all. Just toughed it out. Doctor said it was a "virus"; didn't seem surprised at all and knew immediately what it was, and suggested we just take Mucinex (over the counter) for phlegm. That's all.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 10, 2022)

Devi said:


> I should add that neither my husband nor I got seriously ill at all. Just toughed it out. Doctor said it was a "virus"; didn't seem surprised at all and knew immediately what it was, and suggested we just take Mucinex (over the counter) for phlegm. That's all.


There was many of us like you that had it before ... vaccines and rampant testing and survived.
part of the reason i have been so disgusted ...........by the medias fear push
especially after vaccines came out to make it seem as if every person was headed to hospitals and soon will die .... even if they knew the percentage of those folks was low and often people had other issues.
unless a person runs out to get the vaccine ASAP.


----------



## win231 (Feb 10, 2022)

Jeni said:


> There was many of us like you that had it before ... vaccines and rampant testing and survived.
> part of the reason i have been so disgusted ...........by the medias fear push
> especially after vaccines came out to make it seem as if every person was headed to hospitals and soon will die .... even if they knew the percentage of those folks was low and often people had other issues.
> unless a person runs out to get the vaccine ASAP.


That's how profits are generated - fear & exaggeration.  It works for most.
Whenever I'm doing business with anyone - contractors, home repair, plumbers, etc & I see that they're BS'ing me to get me to pay more, I always think back 2 years ago to those _"Refrigerated meat trucks in hospital parking lots to store the stacks of corpses of Covid victims."_


----------



## Jeni (Feb 10, 2022)

win231 said:


> That's how profits are generated - fear & exaggeration.  It works for most.
> Whenever I'm doing business with anyone - contractors, home repair, plumbers, etc & I see that they're BS'ing me to get me to pay more, I always think back 2 years ago to those _"Refrigerated meat trucks in hospital parking lots to store the stacks of corpses of Covid victims."_


For me it is not about the vaccine ..... it is about the false claims or ever changing messaging around it....   a GOOD product sells itself not people being given freebies and then strong armed to force it. 

For many sheeple they will go on and never care about how this was done ... they sit thinking there is no problem at all

Not a political thing for me  either ............but if you ask questions out fly labels and assumptions and Name calling .... about why u think or ASK questions...  Not a good look in my opinion for those who chose that route.


----------



## suds00 (Feb 10, 2022)

the vaccine has been proven to save lives .the facts are the facts. calling people who take the vaccine names doesn't change the facts.


----------



## Jeni (Feb 10, 2022)

suds00 said:


> the vaccine has been proven to save lives .the facts are the facts. calling people who take the vaccine names doesn't change the facts.


i did not call  vaccinated any names ( unlike everyone choosing to call those who did not get shots names and labels) ...... 
many of those who have shots and boosters etc see the hypocrisy and issues in the situation and SOME do not. 

 I said people who bought everything hook line and sinker and  then excuse  any and all of the discrepancies .... may be sheeple.


----------



## win231 (Feb 10, 2022)

suds00 said:


> the vaccine has been proven to save lives .the facts are the facts. calling people who take the vaccine names doesn't change the facts.


Why do you suppose people ridicule those who take the vaccine?
They are retaliating for the ridicule they get first - from those who take the vaccine & want everyone else to boost their shaky confidence in it.
You are well aware of that; you've see it here countless times.  Respect is a two-way street.  When you don't give it, you don't get it.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2022)

Win, not everything is equally deserving of "respect," which obviously is not a "two-way street."  How much respect do you have for the gun-toting murderer who breaks into a school and shoots up a classroom, killing little kids?  How much respect do you have for the bigot who uses his access to the airwaves to incite violence and hatred?  Going back in history, how much respect do you have for the slave owner who robbed people of their lives and freedom, so he could get his cotton picked?  Or Hitler's enthusiastic followers, who supported or turned a blind eye to the concentration camps?

By the same token, different reactions to this killer disease deserve different levels of "respect."  On the one hand, there is sanity, intelligence, and an effort to keep as many people alive and healthy as possible.  On the other hand, there are those who _still _follow the nonsense promulgated by ignorant (or even worse, manipulative) media figures, getting people to make suicidal decisions that go against everything that science has proved about this disease. And desperately jumping around from one discredited rationalization, using lies, fear, and smirky "humor."  
Sorry, I don't have equal respect for everything that everyone says. Neither does anyone else.


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Win, not everything is equally deserving of "respect," which obviously is not a "two-way street."  How much respect do you have for the gun-toting murderer who breaks into a school and shoots up a classroom, killing little kids?  How much respect do you have for the bigot who uses his access to the airwaves to incite violence and hatred?  Going back in history, how much respect do you have for the slave owner who robbed people of their lives and freedom, so he could get his cotton picked?  Or Hitler's enthusiastic followers, who supported or turned a blind eye to the concentration camps?
> 
> By the same token, different reactions to this killer disease deserve different levels of "respect."  On the one hand, there is sanity, intelligence, and an effort to keep as many people alive and healthy as possible.  On the other hand, there are those who _still _follow the nonsense promulgated by ignorant (or even worse, manipulative) media figures, getting people to make suicidal decisions that go against everything that science has proved about this disease. And desperately jumping around from one discredited rationalization, using lies, fear, and smirky "humor."
> Sorry, I don't have equal respect for everything that everyone says. Neither does anyone else.


Your first paragraph is completely irrelevant.  Where do I say everyone, including criminals & evil people deserve respect?  Your examples prove my point - that you must give respect to get respect.  Criminals, slave owners & racists don't give respect, so they aren't entitled to get any.

As for reactions to this killer disease, the vaccine's safety & effectiveness (as well as the statistics) are in question (whether you admit it or not). That makes it a personal choice - not one dictated by you or anyone else.  When billions of dollars are at stake, the science is in question. "Intelligence" does not mean believing everything you hear & doing whatever you're told to do.  When making my health decisions, I pay no attention to "media figures;" I think things through & make my decisions based on logic.  And those who make their own health decisions couldn't care less who respects them & who doesn't.
If your confidence in the Covid vaccine wasn't shaky, you wouldn't care who is vaccinated & who isn't.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2022)

win231 said:


> Your first paragraph is completely irrelevant.  Where do I say everyone, including criminals & evil people deserve respect?  Your examples prove my point - that you must give respect to get respect.  Criminals, slave owners & racists don't give respect, so they aren't entitled to get any.
> 
> As for reactions to this killer disease, the vaccine's safety & effectiveness (as well as the statistics) are in question (whether you admit it or not). That makes it a personal choice - not one dictated by you or anyone else.  When billions of dollars are at stake, the science is in question. "Intelligence" does not mean believing everything you hear & doing whatever you're told to do.  When making my health decisions, I pay no attention to "media figures;" I think things through & make my decisions based on logic.  And those who make their own health decisions couldn't care less who respects them & who doesn't.
> If your confidence in the Covid vaccine wasn't shaky, you wouldn't care who is vaccinated & who isn't.


If the decision of the anti-vaxxers only affected themselves, I would agree with you. But their decision is affecting everybody else also. The fact that this disease has hung on as long as it has, that so many people have unnecessarily died from it, that we still have many lockdowns and life still hasn't been able to return to normal, that we have to wear masks all the time outside of our homes, that so many businesses have been ruined and jobs lost...  all of that can be blamed on the fact that there is an effective, harmless vaccine available which an amazing number of people have been convinced to be afraid of. More afraid than they are of a killer disease, apparently. 

My first paragraph is a response to your own statement:



> Respect is a two-way street. When you don't give it,, you don't get it."


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2022)

Sunny said:


> If the decision of the anti-vaxxers only affected themselves, I would agree with you. But their decision is affecting everybody else also. The fact that this disease has hung on as long as it has, that so many people have unnecessarily died from it, that we still have many lockdowns and life still hasn't been able to return to normal, that we have to wear masks all the time outside of our homes, that so many businesses have been ruined and jobs lost...  all of that can be blamed on the fact that there is an effective, harmless vaccine available which an amazing number of people have been convinced to be afraid of. More afraid than they are of a killer disease, apparently.


Yeah.....them unvaxxinated spread it & this epidemic is all their fault & they're to blame for lockdowns & closed businesses.
It had nuthin' to do with that first year when everything was forced to close & there was no vaccine available.     
Ya gotta blame _somebody_, ya know......makes ya feel better about yourself when there is no other way.
It might as well be someone you don't agree with.


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2022)

Sunny said:


> If the decision of the anti-vaxxers only affected themselves, I would agree with you. But their decision is affecting everybody else also. The fact that this disease has hung on as long as it has, that so many people have unnecessarily died from it, that we still have many lockdowns and life still hasn't been able to return to normal, that we have to wear masks all the time outside of our homes, that so many businesses have been ruined and jobs lost...  all of that can be blamed on the fact that there is an effective, harmless vaccine available which an amazing number of people have been convinced to be afraid of. More afraid than they are of a killer disease, apparently.
> 
> My first paragraph is a response to your own statement:


I'm quite certain that you know you isolated it & took it out of context.


----------



## Creek Pirate (Feb 11, 2022)

When the virus first came to us thousands died. We needed a solution. After a push by Pharmaceuticals vaccines were created an due to the nature of this virus a lot of testing was rushed and shortened. Weighted against watching people dyeing everyday in large amounts, the vaccines were applied to the old and most vulnerable. The vaccines saved many. The politicians killed many thru political motivated decisions in handling the elderly in nursing homes. Those that have had the virus and lived have natural immunities that are better than the shots. All of us still can get the virus and spread it. With or without the shots. You are most likely to survive if you get the shots and the booster. If you are older than 50 and / or have something that makes you immune deficient get the shot and improve your odds. If your in good health and less than 50 understand that millions have taken the shot and had no side effects. But, yes there may be those that will experience side effects. As time goes on and more get the shot more will be known, sorry but that is how it is with any vaccine. All of us need to decide for ourselves. Your body your decision. The shots do not prevent you from getting the virus or spreading it and wearing a mask will not prevent you from getting it either. Masks have been proven to be not a preventive. What makes this really bad it that the politicians have thru fear and the CDC put out so much propaganda that there is little to know trust in what comes out of Washington. Yeah the southern border isn't open. Flights in the middle of the night are not carrying the illegal unvaccinated all over the country to spread more than just virus. These tales that are well known have cause a complete mistrust of our leadership.


----------



## win231 (Feb 11, 2022)

Jeni said:


> For me it is not about the vaccine ..... it is about the false claims or ever changing messaging around it....   a GOOD product sells itself not people being given freebies and then strong armed to force it.
> 
> For many sheeple they will go on and never care about how this was done ... they sit thinking there is no problem at all
> 
> Not a political thing for me  either ............but if you ask questions out fly labels and assumptions and Name calling .... about why u think or ASK questions...  Not a good look in my opinion for those who chose that route.


Yes, I forgot about the freebies.  What happened to those $100.00 bills, free tacos & tickets to football & basketball games?
_If I don't get my taco, they can just forget about me getting vaccinated!_


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2022)

The narrative did crumble. Moving forward, the most important thing is never to allow something like this to happen to us again if that is even possible. I hope this will be or some of us will be called tinfoil hat conspirators for a long time to come.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 1, 2022)

Devi said:


> I should add that neither my husband nor I got seriously ill at all. Just toughed it out. Doctor said it was a "virus"; didn't seem surprised at all and knew immediately what it was, and suggested we just take Mucinex (over the counter) for phlegm. That's all.


That's why I got some cold and flu medicine in 2020.  I have not to my knowledge had COVID but did have a sore throat and runny nose and diahrea for about 2 weeks this month.  I didn't get tested and didn't use the test kit I have.   

I feel I have other health issues that may have caused the diahrea.  I took one med for it and it didn't stop it so then I got some Imodium that cleared it up 

So I am not sure what that was.  Who knows. Feeling mostly better now.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

@Creek Pirate I just wanted you to know, if you come back,
yours is the second best looking avatar here on the forum.


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yeah.....them unvaxxinated spread it & this epidemic is all their fault & they're to blame for lockdowns & closed businesses.
> It had nuthin' to do with that first year when everything was forced to close & there was no vaccine available.
> Ya gotta blame _somebody_, ya know......makes ya feel better about yourself when there is no other way.
> It might as well be someone you don't agree with.


I'm glad that will be over too. No more blaming unvaxxed people. I wonder if now there will be a ton of lawsuits for coercing people to be jabbed in order to keep their jobs? That never should have happened and so many are really angry about it. Those who held out against this and toughed it out are commendable. At least there is now a hope of some kind of unity re-emerging and common sense approaches to complex problems. This must never ever happen again. Let the mandates drop for good.


----------



## chic (Mar 1, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> @Creek Pirate I just wanted you to know, if you come back,
> yours is the second best looking avatar here on the forum.


Who's the best? Yours?


----------



## win231 (Mar 1, 2022)

chic said:


> I'm glad that will be over too. No more blaming unvaxxed people. I wonder if now there will be a ton of lawsuits for coercing people to be jabbed in order to keep their jobs? That never should have happened and so many are really angry about it. Those who held out against this and toughed it out are commendable. At least there is now a hope of some kind of unity re-emerging and common sense approaches to complex problems. This must never ever happen again. Let the mandates drop for good.
> 
> View attachment 211091


Judging by the screwy attitudes on some here, I think those individuals will continue the foolish Covid Blame Game.  And they'll find another "Disease of the Year" to blame on the unvaccinated - maybe the next Flu Scare.
They're feelin' way too good to give it up.  And it's much easier than accomplishing something to feel proud of.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

chic said:


> Who's the best? Yours?


That would seem implied, I imagine. But nope
I like yours best but I’m thinking it’s not _really_
you. You hold your cards too close to put a
personal photo out there, I’m thinking. 
Still, a guy can have dream, can’t he?  
Your pictures are always beautiful and tasteful.
You have an eye for what’s beautiful, I think I do too!


----------



## chic (Mar 2, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> That would seem implied, I imagine. But nope
> I like yours best but I’m thinking it’s not _really_
> you. You hold your cards too close to put a
> personal photo out there, I’m thinking.
> ...





Chris P Bacon said:


> That would seem implied, I imagine. But nope
> I like yours best but I’m thinking it’s not _really_
> you. You hold your cards too close to put a
> personal photo out there, I’m thinking.
> ...


I used to use my own pics on SF until I found myself all over the internet without my permission. You can't trust google.  What a shock, right?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 2, 2022)

chic said:


> I used to use my own pics on SF until I found myself all over the internet without my permission. You can't trust google.  What a shock, right?


Yeah, they’re the reason I can’t view nice things!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 2, 2022)

Rock the casbah!


----------



## suds00 (Mar 5, 2022)

win231 said:


> Yeah.....them unvaxxinated spread it & this epidemic is all their fault & they're to blame for lockdowns & closed businesses.
> It had nuthin' to do with that first year when everything was forced to close & there was no vaccine available.
> Ya gotta blame _somebody_, ya know......makes ya feel better about yourself when there is no other way.
> It might as well be someone you don't agree with.


the first year people didn't have access to a vaccine and were trying to stop the spread of the virus., the vaccine is highly effective in stopping serious disease. ,you are the one who has got to blame someone they don't agree with.


----------

